

My take on the Canadian Entrepreneur Visa: By an Immigrant & Founder - verelo
http://www.verelo.com/blog/2012/09/12/my-take-on-the-canadian-entrepreneur-visa/

======
vanessam
Interesting take. Glad Canada has done this. Its about time we followed the US
lead.

